# Tulip Poplar Root Burl Bowl



## Barbara Gill

This is my first completed Tulip Poplar root burl bowl. It will be given to the land owner who gave me permission to harvest the burl.

It is around 10" wide and 2-3" high depending upon where the measurement is taken. It is finished with Natural Velvit Oil and buffed.

[attachment=3942]


----------



## txpaulie

Beautiful piece, BG!:nyam2:

How big is it..?

p


----------



## Barbara Gill

txpaulie said:


> Beautiful piece, BG!:nyam2:
> 
> How big is it..?
> 
> p



Thanks for reminding me. I edited the post.


----------



## DKMD

Beautiful bowl! The burl is outstanding and reminds me quite a bit of quilted maple burl… Lovely stuff!


----------



## EricJS

That is really over the top! Outstanding work & beautiful bowl!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've never seen tp burl before, thanks for posting, very beautiful.


----------



## heinz57

That's a real beauty. The lines on the inside make it almost look like a tile mosaic.


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful almost does not look real!!!


----------



## Barbara Gill

Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful almost does not look real!!!



I know what you mean. When my husband and I were cutting the thing up we couldn't believe Tulip Poplar root burl could look like that.


----------



## cabomhn

That looks great! The grain and way it's been turned definitely makes this a one of a kind piece!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Beautiful work, Barbara. I love NE stuff. It being burl makes it that much better!


----------



## brown down

Barbara Gill said:


> This is my first completed Tulip Poplar root burl bowl. It will be given to the land owner who gave me permission to harvest the burl.
> 
> It is around 10" wide and 2-3" high depending upon where the measurement is taken. It is finished with Natural Velvit Oil and buffed.


WOW, they need a drool button, because that is exactly what i am doing. love the natural edge look this has and that grain pattern is crazy 
:wacko1:
root burl? i have been harvesting burls for about 4 years now and never heard of a root burl. do you have any pics of the root burl itself? beautiful work barbara!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Gill

[attachment=4161]Here are two Brown Down. The crosscut saw was just for fun.


----------



## davidgiul

Barbara Gill said:


> This is my first completed Tulip Poplar root burl bowl. It will be given to the land owner who gave me permission to harvest the burl.
> 
> It is around 10" wide and 2-3" high depending upon where the measurement is taken. It is finished with Natural Velvit Oil and buffed.



Nice craftmanship (craftwomanship) Who is that on the left pulling the saw?


----------



## Barbara Gill

That would be me.


----------



## davidgiul

Barbara Gill said:


> That would be me.


Impressed with your work


----------



## Barbara Gill

davidgiul said:


> Barbara Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me.
> 
> 
> 
> Impressed with your work
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## brown down

Barbara Gill said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me.
> 
> 
> 
> Impressed with your work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


wow that is awesome to say the least and cutting it old school is even more impressive, how long did that take???


----------



## Barbara Gill

No, you misunderstood. We didn't use the crosscut saw. The chainsaw with the 36" bar was still in the shop so I bought a 20" bar for my saw. There was a piece we couldn't reach in the center of the cut. We tried the crosscut which was not sharp. I can't imagine doing anything major that way.


----------



## JMC

Very nice Barbara.


----------



## Barbara Gill

JMC said:


> Very nice Barbara.



Thank you.


----------



## CodyS

I just saw this and I am not saying this lightly but that is one of the nicest bowls I have ever seen. It is scary good! and that burl !


----------



## Barbara Gill

Thank you Cody; that burl makes a nice impression.


----------

